# Leah has arrived!!! UPDATE page 3 PICS page 5



## ahcigar1

I don't have a lot of time at the moment but did want to let everyone know that Leah Helen arrived by c-section at 1130am Sunday morning. She is 18 1/2 inches long and weighs 8lbs even. Will update a bit later with pics and birth story. Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## K2785

Congratulations xxx


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Woo hoo, big congrats!


----------



## aley28

Congratulations!!


----------



## robinator

Congratulations!!


----------



## sopho

congratulations x


----------



## xBabyGoose

Congrats sweetie! :flower:


----------



## Jellyx

Oh congrats I was wondering about you. Can't wait to
Read your birth story and see her pics.


----------



## whirlwind

Congratulations! Great news!


----------



## Duejan2012

congrats on your little bundle of joy!!


----------



## caiis101

Congrats!!


----------



## kpetz31

Yay! Big congratulations. All the best with your little one :flower:


----------



## xdxxtx

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pcake

Congratulations to you and Jeff! I bet she is absolutely gorgeous and please, please put up pictures as soon as u can. Ur going to be such a great Mum Kristy, and I hope you and Leah get home soon. Hope ur not too sore, and hope the birth went ok- i didnt think u were planning to have a c section? Anyhow, cant wait to see the pictures and read all about the birth.

Lots of love to you and ur lovely family xx


----------



## Soon5kids

Way to go! :flower:


----------



## skris4

Congratulations! Looking fwd to the pictures.


----------



## FirstLadyM

Finally! So happy for you. Congrats!


----------



## Kasia

Congrats!!!


----------



## sun

Congrats! xx


----------



## giggly_gurl88

congratss!


----------



## LakensMommy11

Congrats :)


----------



## lewood88

Congrats chick xxxx


----------



## Leopard

Congratulations!


----------



## babytibby

congratulations :) xx


----------



## ellie27

Big congratulations!!

What a lovely name!:flower:


----------



## franny_k

Congratulations! xx


----------



## Catwiffy

Congratulations hun!!xx


----------



## ahcigar1

Finally have a moment to write up birth story during a short nap.

Sat evening at around 6pm went into l&d due to much heavier spotting than had been having, also figured shouldn't be anymore because at appointment day before had been told had lost ALL of my plug. Anyway so they hooked me up to the monitors and everything was looking pretty good until I started having extra long contractions that were lasting 5 min each on average. Which caused Leah's heartrate to dip down to 60bpm, so they gave me a shot to stop the contractions, that weren't regular yet, so they were figuring them to be BH. They called my doctor who said needed to stay in overnight to be monitored to make sure Leah's heartrate didn't drop again. And then she would make the decision in the morning of whether to send me home or to just go ahead and induce me. At around 3am that night the extra long contractions started up again (again nothing regular) and her heartrate dropped again, so they gave me another shot to stop them. Didn't have anymore contractions at all through the rest of the night. The next morning the doctor came in to check me and said that due to her heartrate dipping again for a second time that she was going to go ahead and induce. But that there was a high risk of csection if Leah couldn't handle the contractions. So instead of starting me straight on pitocin she inserted a balloon thing to help my cervix dilate because it hadn't dilated any more since Friday, and then would see how things would go from there. After having it in for only about 20 min I had my first contraction and Leah's heartrate dropped for a third time. So basically the doctor said three strikes your out and they rushed me in for a csection because she wasn't going to be able to handle the contractions and there was obviously something else going on. I told the doctor that was fine with me, I just wanted Leah to be safe, and if normal vaginal delivery wasn't going to be safe then I wasn't going to question the section. So at 1130am on Sunday morning she was born via csection weighing 8lbs and 18 1/2 inches long. She had the cord wrapped around her neck which they are suspecting why her heartrate kept dropping.

Sadly though I wasn't able to even see her until Monday afternoon because she had to be rushed up to the NICU due to her having very rapid breathing and also she swallowed some amniotic fluid when they pulled her out which caused her to have a collapsed lung. So she had to be on oxygen and antibiotics. Got to hold her for the first time Tuesday morning when they got her breathing regulated enough to pull her off of the oxygen. She had to stay up in NICU though because she still had the infection. She finally got the release today the same day that I did to go home. So now we are finally able to be home and together.

It has been quite the week and weekend, and every plan that my husband and I had in place has was thrown out the window. I was planning on exclusively breastfeeding but because of her being up in NICU and being bottle fed and not able to be down with me I am now having to exclusively pump, because she does not latch on and is much less stressful for the both of us.

Hope everyone else is doing well and can't wait to see all of you over in Baby Club soon.


----------



## ellie27

Aw, thanks for updating.

Glad your LO made a safe arrival.

Keep up the good work with the expressing and hope LO will latch on soon.

Pics??


----------



## hellywelly

Ah congratulations - sounds like you had a bit of a time with it all - at least your all safe now xxxx


----------



## luvmyfam

Congrats!! Sounds like you had a little bit of a crazy day. But all that matters is that you and Leah are home and healthy :)


----------



## MummyMEE

Congratulations to you all! xx


----------



## cait

wow stressful times but so glad you are both well and home now. congratulations xo


----------



## Starchase

CONGRATULATIONS honey, really happy for u all enjoy ur baby girl safe and sound at home

Xxxx


----------



## Starchase

Congratulations honey really happy u are all home safe and sound xxx


----------



## lynnikins

congrats on her arrival hun


----------



## 01k204

congrats! so glad you are all doing well.


----------



## pcake

Wow, really hope ur ok? So glad ou and Leah are home safely. That all must have been very scary. Cant wait to see some pictures once u get a sec.

LoADS of love
xx


----------



## Nyn

Very glad to hear that Leah is doing well hun, congratulations!!! x


----------



## Sherileigh

Congrats hun!!
I'd give it some time and talk to some people (la leche, lactation consultants) and see if maybe someone can help her with her latch. My son didn't either and I pumped for 9 months exclusively, so pm me if you have any questions!


----------



## Emzy1

Congrats :)


----------



## corrie anne

Aw gjbd she recovered in time for you to go home. Its hard to leave a baby behind. My friend had a baby on the 12th and her girls kung collapesed too. 
They put a chest tube in. Wasnt there very long either. Glad you are home again. Enjoy baby Leah. I had that same problem nursing one of my preemies. I kept trying to latch though. ended up trying to nurse then pump then feed and was too much time also having 3 other kids and a new born. i stopped at 5wks. I hope you try again i love nursing.


----------



## bther

Congratulations! Glad you're both safe and well.


----------



## Catherine896

Congratulations, glad you are both home, must of been very scary for you!

Looking forwards to a pic!

xx


----------



## TxCk

Congrats!!! Glad y'all are doing well!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

wow, sounds scary, so glad it all turned out okay and you both got to go home together!


----------



## mum2b2009

Glad all is ok...congrats x


----------



## Sarah24

Glad she made it here safely. Hope you're both doing well at home : ) xx


----------



## ahcigar1

here are some pics that have uploaded so far, will try to get better ones soon.

https://i232.photobucket.com/albums/ee167/tanooki-suit/Leah/100_7122.jpg

https://i232.photobucket.com/albums/ee167/tanooki-suit/Leah/IMG_1421.jpg

https://i232.photobucket.com/albums/ee167/tanooki-suit/Leah/100_7096.jpg

https://i232.photobucket.com/albums/ee167/tanooki-suit/Leah/100_7073.jpg


----------



## Duejan2012

aww she is absoluty gorgouse. CONGRATS!


----------



## Catherine896

She is gorgeous, well done!!

xx


----------



## franny_k

She's scrumptious! Reminds me of my lil Gracie when she was born. Congratulations - glad you are all back at home together xx


----------



## Jellyx

she's so cute.. she has the most cute cheeks that just makes you want to kiss her :)
Congrats again


----------



## HappiestMom

awww..yay hun..sooo jealous!!!! hope to be following you soon!! soo cute!


----------



## Starchase

aWWW so so cute look at her hair, well done u xxx


----------



## LoraLoo

Congratulations she is absolutely beautiful! xx


----------



## Wind

Congratulations!! She is absolutely beautiful. I am so happy that you are home together!! :hugs:


----------



## DG1984

She is beautiful, congrats :)


----------



## ahcigar1

Thank you everyone. I still can't believe that she is here already. And I'm enjoying her so much now that we are home and all of us are able to be together. And thankfully she is a very good sleeper averaging 3 hours at a time, which is great for us.


----------



## kpetz31

So precious! She's beautiful. Enjoy her xo


----------



## oneway

Oh wow! She is a beauty! Congrats to you and your husband!


----------



## aley28

She is beautiful! She looks so happy/content in that first picture :flower:


----------



## Tampa

She is gorgeous! Well done on getting thru a tough time. Congrats x


----------



## Newbee

She's beautiful! Congratulations. :hugs:


----------



## cantwaitforu

Congrats! She is beautiful and I love her little chubbiness ---- SO, SO CUTE! Glad to hear you are all doing well :)


----------



## ahcigar1

aley28 said:


> She is beautiful! She looks so happy/content in that first picture :flower:

Thank you. She does look content. That was the first time I got to see her let alone hold her 6 hours after delivery, she was being transferred from nursery to nicu and they brought her by my room for only a minute (literally) before they took her away again.


----------



## Amberyll23

Congratulations, so glad to hear that you and little leah are ok, and she is beautiful!


----------

